
Burundi becomes first nation to leave international criminal court - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/law/2017/oct/28/burundi-becomes-first-nation-to-leave-international-criminal-court
======
rumcajz
While people often sneer at ICC for prosecuting African war criminals and
leaving big fish from the developed world alone, with US and Russia
withdrawing their signatures, ICC should be considered to be a deratization
service for the countries that signed in. If some nations prefer to be
infested with war criminals too bad for them. But those who remain can still
reap the benefits.

